# destaque



## Esplandiano

Oi pessoal, alguém conhece o significado da palavra "destaque" na frase seguinte:
"O plenário da Câmara dos Deputados aprovou na noite desta terça-feira (4) o texto-base do projeto que proíbe a candidatura de políticos condenados pela Justiça, chamado de *Ficha Limpa*. Resta ainda a votação dos destaques, o que pode mudar o texto final".
Obrigado


----------



## Tomby

Pensei em vulto e depois com uma pessoa importante. Sinto a desinformação.
Quantas vezes tenho visto na TV "Em destaque: (as notícias mais importantes)"! _Mea culpa_.
TT.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Tomara que aquilo da Ficha Lima seja aplicado aquí também... Emético, criminosos nos representando, não acredito. A propósito, esses destaques não têm antecedentes criminais, né?



Esplandiano said:


> Oi pessoal, alguém conhece o significado da palavra "destaque" na frase seguinte:
> "O plenário da Câmara dos Deputados aprovou na noite desta terça-feira (4) o texto-base do projeto que proíbe a candidatura de políticos condenados pela Justiça, chamado de *Ficha Limpa*. Resta ainda a votação dos destaques, o que pode mudar o texto final".
> Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

Os brasileiros dirão, mas parece-me que '_destaque_' não são pessoas, mas isto:

_*4.* Bras. Pol. __Artigo ou parágrafo de um projeto de lei extraído por parlamentar do texto como um todo e reapresentado para votação separada_. (do Aulete)


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mesmo assim, parece que é muito utilizado no Brasil "destaque" para pessoas.  Lembro-me de alguns títulos de uma newslater que recebo via e-mail: "Confira as fotos dos destaques do evento em Curitiba" e a seguir aparecem as fotos de fulano e mengano, diretor de cá, presidente de lá.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

A palavra *destaque* pode se referir a uma pessoa ou a um trecho de um texto como o Carfer mostrou aí, isso depende do contexto da frase.

Nesse caso a palavra *destaque* se refere a um trecho específico de um texto. Creio que a palavra que traduz isso para o espanhol seria *punto sobresaliente* ou *realce*.

Espero ter ajudado !!!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Quiere decir que _destaque_ en la oración "_[...] Resta ainda a votação dos destaques, o que pode mudar o texto" _se podría reemplazar por "puntos sobresalientes" o "realce"?

Ahora entiendo (tuve que borrar, estaba escribiendo "no entiendo"). Lo que "falta es la votación de los realces/puntos sobresalientes, lo cual puede cambiar el texto.


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Mesmo assim, parece que é muito utilizado no Brasil "destaque" para pessoas.


 
Mas eu só me reportava a este contexto específico, em que me parecia estranho que '_destaques_' se referisse a pessoas.


----------



## Esplandiano

Obrigado amigos, acho que na frase os destaques são os artigos "_de um projeto de lei extraído por parlamentar do texto como um todo e reapresentado para votação separada", _como disse o Carfer. Na Argentina dizemos "votación en particular". Obrigado.


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Os brasileiros dirão, mas parece-me que '_destaque_' não são pessoas, mas isto:
> 
> _*4.* Bras. Pol. __Artigo ou parágrafo de um projeto de lei extraído por parlamentar do texto como um todo e reapresentado para votação separada_. (do Aulete)



É exatamente isto. Quando há a discussão de um projeto de lei, tenta-se chegar a um texto base que seja consensual a todos os partidos ou posições políticas (ou à maioria) e que é aprovado a priori. Cada facção destaca pontos do projeto que não aprovaria da forma como estão redigidos no texto inicial e pedem que sejam discutidos e votados em separado.
Isso acontece também em congressos políticos que tenham por finalidade produzir manifestos, cartas de princípios, etc.

Só para comentar, às vezes um projeto lindo é aprovado e, quando das discussões dos destaques, ele acaba por ficar completamente descaracterizado e, umas coisas contra outras, acaba sendo como se nada tivesse realmente sido aprovado...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Carfer said:


> Mas eu só me reportava a este contexto específico, em que me parecia estranho que '_destaques_' se referisse a pessoas.


 
Agora compreendi, não conseguia sair do único sentido que eu conhecia da palavra, estava totalmente atrapada.  Já me livrei dessa prisão. Obrigada Carfer e anaczz


----------



## vf2000

Acho que não ém aisn ecessário, mas mesmo assim coloco todos os significados do Houaiss

Acepções
■ substantivo masculino 
1    ato ou efeito de destacar(-se) 
1.1    qualidade ou estado do que sobressai ou se salienta; realce, relevo 
1.2    Regionalismo: Brasil. 
*figura ou assunto relevant*e 
Ex.: foi convidada para ser d. na *escola de samba* 
2    Rubrica: esgrima. 
     ato de descruzar os floretes, desfazendo ao mesmo tempo a posição corpo-a-corpo 
3    Rubrica: etnografia. Regionalismo: Brasil. 
     indivíduo que desfila em escola de samba, ger. no alto de carro alegórico, vestindo fantasia de grande impacto visual e/ou muito luxuosa *
4    Rubrica: política. Regionalismo: Brasil. 
     artigo de lei ou de decreto-lei, ou parte dele (parágrafo, inciso, alínea etc.), destacado do texto do projeto por parlamentar e reapresentado, com modificações, para ser votado em separado *


----------



## DBLS

o que você acrescentou me foi útil, vf2000, colocarei então para:"destaque da semana"


"realce de la semana" correcto?

Gracias por las informaciones, no sabia que DESTAQUE podría ser tanta cosa...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Y cómo se dice en español? Perdón que siendo argentina haga esta pregunta, pero me parece que no existe una sola palabra para decir lo que se puede decir con '_destaque_' en el sentido de _*4.* Bras. Pol. __Artigo ou parágrafo de um projeto de lei extraído por parlamentar do texto como um todo e reapresentado para votação separada_. (del Aulete). 

Hace poco, por ejemplo, se aprobó la Ley de Servicios Audioviusales en Argentina y fue analizada artículo por artículo para, en caso que fuera necesario, hacer modificaciones particulares.  Dichas modificaciones estaban sujetas a votación también, votación separada (tuvieron que laburar hasta las 6 de la matina). Esos serían los '_destaques_' hablando en portugués, pero en español, existe una palabra para decirlo?


----------



## airosa

¿Votación de las enmiendas?


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Esos serían los '_destaques_' hablando en portugués, pero en español, existe una palabra para decirlo?


 
Em português do Brasil, Ivonne. No de Portugal diz-se 'discussão _na especialidade'_ (para o debate parlamentar propriamente dito, artigo a artigo) e _'votação na especialidade'_ (para o momento final da aprovação/rejeição). O oposto, o debate e votação da lei em globo, sem entrar nos detalhes, diz-se _'discussão/votação na generalidade'_.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Eso, sí! Votación de las enmiendas 

_'Votação na especialidade'_ (pt.Port.) = _'destaque'_ (pt.Bra.)

Al final, tanta cosa para que nadie les haga caso...


----------

